# ¿Te sabes algún buen piropo? (compliment)



## Reili

Hay piropos muy bonitos y otros son agresiones verbales contra las mujeres, así que les pido que sólo pongan piropos lindos, aquí va el mío:

*"Quién fuera bolso para ir siempre de tu brazo"*


----------



## Like an Angel

B: Tenés 25 centavos.-
G: ¿Para qué querés 25 centavos?
B: Es que mi mamá me dijo que la llame cuando me enamore.-

B: Se te calló el papel.-
G: ¿Qué papel?
B: El que te envuelve bombón.-

¡Qué habrá pasado en cielo que lo angeles andan de luto! (A señoritas vestidas de negro )

¿Se dicen piropos en los países angloparlantes, o es sólo costumbre de los países hispanoparlantes (latinoamericanos específicamente)?


----------



## Fernando

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> B: Se te calló el papel.-



Se nos calló el vil papel, 
mudo español, inglés están
ante hermosura sin cuartel
de nuestro bello ángel, LAN.



			
				Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¿Se dicen piropos en los países angloparlantes, o es sólo costumbre de los países hispanoparlantes (latinoamericanos específicamente)?



Pues en España no es costumbre (excepto si pasas delante de un grupo de obreros). Al parecer era más generalizado antes. En general se considera de mal gusto un piropo a una desconocida.


----------



## araceli

¡Quién fuera pespunte para que me llevaras el apunte! (para una modista)


----------



## Reili

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> B: Tenés 25 centavos.-
> G: ¿Para qué querés 25 centavos?
> B: Es que mi mamá me dijo que la llame cuando me enamore.-
> 
> B: Se te *calló *el papel.-
> G: ¿Qué papel?
> B: El que te envuelve bombón.-
> 
> ¡Qué habrá pasado en cielo que lo angeles andan de luto! (A señoritas vestidas de negro )
> 
> ¿Se dicen piropos en los países angloparlantes, o es sólo costumbre de los países hispanoparlantes (latinoamericanos específicamente)?


 
Hola Angelita, me gustó ése de los centavos.
*Calló* = Pasado del verbo *callar*, dejar de hablar.
*Cayó* = Pasado del verbo *caer.*


----------



## Mita

Aquí hay otros:

"Me gustaría ser una lágrima, para nacer en tus ojos, vivir en tus mejillas y morir en tus labios". (muuuy repetido  )
"Tú no pisas; acaricias el suelo".
"Debes estar cansado, pues has estado dando vueltas en mi cabeza todo el día".
"Si por ser bella se pagaran impuestos, tú ya estarías en la cárcel".
Y el último, dedicado a Reili (no te creas, jeje ):
"Se nota que tu mamá es pastelera, porque bombones como tú no los hace cualquiera". 
PD: Es cierto lo que dice Fernando, los obreros son muy buenos para decir piropos xD

Saludos pa' todos,


----------



## chica11

Hola! Para que ustedes sepan, la palabra en inglés se escribe “Compliment” y NO se escribe (Cumpliment).  

Les cuento que hace 5 años cuando vivía en Costa Rica, un chico me dio el mejor piropo que he escuchado en mi vida.  

Estaba en una discoteca ( un antro) con mis amigas cuando un chico me pidió a bailar.  Pués, bailé con él por un ratito y cuando estabamos bailando me dijo lo siguiente:

Eres muy bella, te amo....(después una pausa).... ¿Cómo te llamas?  

Personalmente, me encantó:  Te amo....¿Cómo te llamas?  Casí me muero de risa!!

Saludos!


----------



## zebedee

This topic was talked about at great length about the same time last year...Must be the hot weather!

Have a look at this thread. You'll learn a lot!

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21

cheers,
zeb


----------



## Like an Angel

Reili said:
			
		

> Hola Angelita, me gustó ése de los centavos.
> *Calló* = Pasado del verbo *callar*, dejar de hablar.
> *Cayó* = Pasado del verbo *caer.*


 
¡Muchas gracias Reili!   Tendré que ir al psicólogo, creo, porque es un error recurrente. También me lo corrigió Artrella una vez, y aunque sé la diferencia no se me queda grabada, esta cabeza loca que tengo


----------



## Like an Angel

Fernando said:
			
		

> Pues en España no es costumbre (excepto si pasas delante de un grupo de obreros). Al parecer era más generalizado antes. En general se considera de mal gusto un piropo a una desconocida.


 
En Argentina lo mismo (en cuanto a lo de los obreros), pero no sé si en general se considera de mal gusto, todo depende del piropo, creo


----------



## Fernando

Depende, más que nada, del emisor. Si es un tío de 1,90, rubio, fuerte, de 30 años máximo y en un Porsche, es un agradable piropo. Si te lo dice un albañil es un atentado a tu dignidad y denunciable a la autoridad.


----------



## zebedee

Fernando said:
			
		

> Depende, más que nada, del emisor. Si es un tío de 1,90, rubio, fuerte, de 30 años máximo y en un Porsche, es un agradable piropo. Si te lo dice un albañil es un atentado a tu dignidad y denunciable a la autoridad.


 
En absoluto desacuerdo contigo, Fernando. La grosería, aun disfrazada en atuendos elegantes, sigue siendo grosería. 

Los piropos que más gracia me han hecho y más me hayan subido la moral me los han dicho albañiles sudados. Y el del Porsche tiene igual capacidad de hacerte sentirte mal que un currante de la calle, si él quiere...


----------



## Like an Angel

Tienes razón Fernande, pero creo que también depende del receptor entonces  

Una vez un chico me paró en la calle para venderme no recuerdo qué, después de decirle que no estaba interesada en eso me voy y antes de partir me preguntó *"¿Disculpá sos de verdad o estoy soñanado?",* me fuí riendo, y no era precisamente de 1.90, ni rubio, ni tenía un Porsch


----------



## VenusEnvy

Jack Nicholson says to Helen Hunt in "As Good As it Gets": _You make me want to be a better man.   _


----------



## Like an Angel

I hope you don't mind Zeb 


			
				zebedee said:
			
		

> Los piropos que más gracia me han hecho y más me han subido la moral me los han dicho albañiles sudados. Y el del Porsche tiene igual capacidad de hacerte sentir mal que un currante de la calle, si él quiere...


 
Completamente de acuerdo contigo Zeb, pero entiendo lo que dice Fernando. Muchas veces mis amigas se han molestado porque un albañil les dijo "chau preciosa" por el simple hecho de que piensan que un albañil es alguien "inferior" a ellas


----------



## Like an Angel

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Jack Nicholson says to Helen Hunt in "As Good As it Gets": _You make me want to be a better man. _


 
 No puedo recordar bien, pero creo que lo tradujeron como "Sacas lo mejor de mí", no estoy segura


----------



## Reili

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> ¡Muchas gracias Reili!  Tendré que ir al psicólogo, creo, porque es un error recurrente. También me lo corrigió Artrella una vez, y aunque sé la diferencia no se me queda grabada, esta cabeza loca que tengo


Te paso un consejito para que lo memorices, sólo inclina tu cabeza un poco a la izquiera mira la letra " *ll *" e imagina que la " *ll *" es unos *labios* con los cuales *callas*.


----------



## Reili

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind Zeb
> 
> Completamente de acuerdo contigo Zeb, pero entiendo lo que dice Fernando. Muchas veces mis amigas se han molestado porque un albañil les dijo "chau preciosa" por el simple hecho de que piensan que un albañil es alguien "inferior" a ellas


 
Pues yo pienso que ni guapos ,ni feos, ni pobres, ni ricos, deben molestar o incomodar a las mujeres nada más porque les parece lindas. Cuando veo una chica guapísima sólo me limito a admirarla disimulada y rápidamente, y todo lo que tenga que decir lo digo murmurando para mí mismo sin que ella me escuche.


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con Reili. Hay que tener mucha, pero mucha gracia, para que un comentario de ese tipo no sea desagradable. 

Además, está la vertiente peligrosa de que se lo tomen en serio. Una vez nos estábamos yendo de la oficina (a la tantas) y teníamos que apagar las luces. Una compañera de trabajo creyó ver una luz que apagar todavía y yo le dije, sin darle ninguna importancia: "No, es el reflejo de tus lindos ojos, vámonos".

Se lo tomó a buenas y pareció encantada. Si le llego a soltar dos iguales piensa que le estoy tirando los tejos.

Antes de ser crucificado, reconozco que este comentario



			
				Fernando said:
			
		

> Depende, más que nada, del emisor. Si es un tío de 1,90, rubio, fuerte, de 30 años máximo y en un Porsche, es un agradable piropo. Si te lo dice un albañil es un atentado a tu dignidad y denunciable a la autoridad.



era sólo una provocación... con un poquito de verdad.


----------



## araceli

¡A mí me encanta que me digan piropos!
Y los que son un poco picarescos o picantes también.
A un tipo que está muy bien le diría...!!!!!Potroooo!!!!
Lo que pasa es que ya no soy joven...


----------



## Reili

araceli said:
			
		

> ¡A mí me encanta que me digan piropos!
> Y los que son un poco picarescos o picantes también.
> A un tipo que está muy bien le diría...!!!!!Potroooo!!!!
> Lo que pasa es que ya no soy joven...


 
Pues mi novia es una linda güerita y a mi me molesta mucho que le digan cosas por la calle, tampoco me gustaría que molestaran a las de mi familia, así que prefiero respetar a las lindas.


----------



## chica11

Reili,  Y a las feas?


----------



## Reili

chica11 said:
			
		

> Reili, Y a las feas?


"Lindas" lo usé para referirme en al género femenino en general, es decir como sustantivo.


----------



## Dandee

El verdadero piropo tiene la única intención de halagar. Aunque algunos que he escuchado son ciertamente grotescos y se entiende que produzcan desagrado. 
En Argentina, tengo entendido que en la ciudad de Córdoba, existió hace unas décadas un piropeador famoso, le decían "*Jardín Florido*". Según se cuenta era un CABALLERO, un galán que se paraba en las esquinas a piropear a cuanta dama pasara a su lado engalanándolas con sus ingeniosos y siempre delicados versos. Incusive hoy se lo recuerda en un tango dedicado a su memoria.

Dandee.


----------

